# XLT shirts



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

where do you recommend getting some inexpensive xl tall t-shirts? or xlt clothing in general. i'm 6'4 and regular xl sometimes fit but usually shrink up in the wash. xxl are usually long enough but then just too wide.

i'm not looking for anything fancy- just different colors in shirts- some design and/or graphics are cool too.

thanks!
ez


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cabelas has cheap tall sizes. Although I think Under Armour heat gear is ok for the money.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Bigwheel29 said:


> Cabelas has cheap tall sizes. Although I think Under Armour heat gear is ok for the money.


thanks. i'll have to check out cabelas. i haven't seen under armour having tall sizes. their xl shirts fit me okay. actually, one of the reg xl that fit me well but a tad short.


----------



## Swampy79 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm 6'3" but I have the same problem as you, XL fits great for one time use, then as soon as it's washed it becomes a belly shirt, and XXL will survive the length test but ends up making me feel like a pre-schooler wearing paul bunyans hand-me-downs.

I have not found anything of riding jersey quality yet, but I have heard that Duluth trading company has some dri-fit work shorts in their 3" extended tail sizes. I plan to look into those.

I swear on my life if I ever run across the mythical "XLT Jersey" manufacturer I will send you a PM if you'll do the same.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cabelas, LL Bean, and Duluth Trading Post all make nice shirts in tall sizes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

If you are looking for plain solid color shirts, check out Old Navy. They have tall sizes that are 2" longer and their v-neck tees are super comfortable and well priced.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

You can order xl/xt t-shirts from Finish Line, they are usually 4/$20. To get the exact combo you want you have to go online though. They have a lot of colors, unfortunately all plain.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, guys. that helps. i'm not big into jerseys so just looking for shirts. there are some big/tall stores around and they usually have the smallest selection of xlt. i'll check out some of the stores you all mention.

i would also like to find some good wicking work out shirts too.

i'm 38 and have been dealing with short shirts and sleeves since i was 17. time to find some type of a solution.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Navy

I have been wearing old navy shirts like these. I really like their 'rec tech' for biking, lounging, anything really. The sizes have never changed due to washing. My only problem with them now, is I started wearing them at 350 and now I am in the 250s so they are all too big.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm checking out old navy's website now. i only thought they carried boy's medium  i like their website too how you can narrow it down by xlt. thanks!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use Duluth Trading's wicking t shirts. They're great. I also like Under Armor and I really like Eastern Mountain Sports stuff. Their long sleeve stuff is great. The sleeves are plenty long. The short sleeve stuff is great. The bodies of the shirts are nice and long.
I'm 6'4" with a 48" chest. I get XL in Duluth and XXL in EMS and Under Armor.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I use Duluth Trading's wicking t shirts. They're great. I also like Under Armor and I really like Eastern Mountain Sports stuff. Their long sleeve stuff is great. The sleeves are plenty long. The short sleeve stuff is great. The bodies of the shirts are nice and long.
> I'm 6'4" with a 48" chest. I get XL in Duluth and XXL in EMS and Under Armor.


thanks, man!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just re read my reply... I said great three times.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Another one for Old Navy T-shirts. 

I realize you already looked it up, but I needed to be heard.  I love the minimalist plain XXLT shirts. 

"Calvin Kleins no friend of mine. Dont want nobodys name on my behind." Run DMC


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Another one for Old Navy T-shirts.
> 
> I realize you already looked it up, but I needed to be heard.  I love the minimalist plain XXLT shirts.
> 
> "Calvin Kleins no friend of mine. Dont want nobodys name on my behind." Run DMC


i know they usually don't carry as much talls in the store but i'd like to try one out to see if i should get xlt or xxlt. i know some stores xl is like anothers l.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

6'5 over here and the american eagle XL-Tall shirts fit me perfectly. They also sell flannels, hoodies, etc. that are XLT. And most of them dont have ugly graphics on them. Oh and they also sell for $10 each which is a win win since they're also great quality.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll have to check those Old Navy tech shirts out.

AeroTech Designs just released their tech-tee but my most recent order had already gone through. Handmade in PA and quality cycling clothing.


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll throw in for Eddie Bauer XLT T-shirts. Not cheap, but top quality, nice colors and no ad space. Catch them on sale and get a few.

P. S. @ 6' 6" I hang dry all of my shirts.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

I second Duluth trading company. I buy nothing but thier long tail ts now. Also got a bunch of the knit henleys last winter. They are probably the only ones that don't turn into a belly shirt after 3 washings and I can actually tuck them in and they stay in. 

Ohh they also have 2xl ball caps if you got a huge head (size 8 here) they fit like a cap should. 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tandem42 (Apr 27, 2012)

Another recommendation for Duluth Trading Co. I like their long-tail T's and polos. I'm an XXLT with a large torso and they have plenty of room and tuckability, even after washing. The t-shirt's collars will eventually pucker but the shirts themselves will have a lot more wear in them.

Duluth puts out good products. I have both a fire hose jacket and coat and they've lasted for years without showing much wear - no rips or tears. You pay a bit more for them but considering how long they last, it ends up being a bargain.

I also like their fire hose shorts for mountain biking along with a pair of bike non-padded compression underwear. The shorts have what they call a hidden crotch gusset for extra freedom of movement so pedaling is easy while wearing them. They are super durable and have extra pockets with flaps.

Standard disclaimer: I don't work for them but I've been buying their stuff since around 2000. It's about all I wear ever since I retired. If you sign up for their e-mails, you can see when stuff goes on sale. Or google "Duluth Trading coupon" for the current deal.


----------

